# BT Micro jack plate



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Since you did not get a reply I will help. Runnng depth will be what you currently run minus what the built in and raised lift total. A bobs 4 inch setback plate I believe has 2 inches built in plus the 6 it raises. So a total of 8 inches less running depth. You will however need a different prop and probably can run with it all the way up at full throttle for long as water pressure will drop unless you address that. It will also not help getting on plane as too much prop is above the surface. Perhaps a little shallower. The best thing to get on plane is negative trim. Add some transom wedges. But be quick to trim up so as not to bow steer when she noses back down.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I have ran jack plates before but never on a non-tunnel like my micro.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

What prop are you running? You will prolly need a more cupped prop to run your engine at higher levels.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DeepSouthFly said:


> What prop are you running? You will prolly need a more cupped prop to run your engine at higher levels.


I don’t remember the pitch. It’s an aftermarket that was on it when I bought the boat. I’m sure I’d have to get a new one if and when I did.


----------

